# Evans ID help



## Evans200 (Aug 24, 2014)

Can't find any source to help me ID my Evans 200 bike. I know Evans went out of business about 1962, and I've ruled out 1958 and older, so I figure it must be built between 1959-1962. The serial number from what I can make out is F317486 B26. Any help would be greatly appreciated. People are asking me what year it is, and I'd like to know for myself as well!


----------



## jpromo (Aug 24, 2014)

Unfortunately there's no concrete serial number data on these. Your serial is different than most that I'm familiar with. You've narrowed it pretty closely yourself and I'd narrow it further saying this style is on the later end, 61-62. Pick one and that's what it is :o It's possible that the B26 represents the year, flipped, as in '62.


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks. I see you live where the bike was made. NICE. Have a great day and thanks for your reply!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 27, 2014)

I'd say it's a late Evans, haven't seen that chain guard before!


----------



## partsguy (Aug 28, 2014)

Isn't this the same one that sold at MLC?

The "Cyclops" headlight on these bikes are so ugly, they're cool!


----------



## krateman (Aug 30, 2014)

That's a cool, seldom-seen bike. I'd say it's quite rare for that reason. Give it plenty of wax and uv protectant, too!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 30, 2014)

oh man! I saw that one, or one just like it on ebay recently. I so wanted it, but I'm kinda big and they're kinda small.
anyway Martyn is your guy on these, we were talking during the auction that it was probably very near the end of the Colson Evans run as far as bikes went. my memory is bad so I don't remember what year he thought it was.


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 30, 2014)

*Evans year identified*

The NBHAA has identified my Evans as a 1959 model. Thank you all for your help and suggestions. Like the ebay seller said in his description, it's an "oddball" and that makes it even more special to me. I never wanted a "57 Chevy" type of bicycle when I went searching. This is more like a Hudson or DeSoto, and in my little town of Romeo Michigan, it gets thumbs up when I cruise around. LOVE THIS STUFF!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 30, 2014)

Evans200 said:


> The NBHAA has identified my Evans as a 1959 model. Thank you all for your help and suggestions. Like the ebay seller said in his description, it's an "oddball" and that makes it even more special to me. I never wanted a "57 Chevy" type of bicycle when I went searching. This is more like a Hudson or DeSoto, and in my little town of Romeo Michigan, it gets thumbs up when I cruise around. LOVE THIS STUFF!




be careful, NBHAA is about as reliable as Joe Isuzu, just without the charm.
Romeo Mich.? sounds suspicious to me!


----------



## rick whitehurst (Jun 9, 2017)

Mine is a 58... And I want that tank!!!  As far as I know they only came in red and green. 58 had a big chain guard, old style rack, and box fenders.  Yours is nice!


----------

